# Configuration Internet avec Ethernet sur MacBook Pro



## Mintz (15 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à vous !

C'est la première fois que je poste ici,  j'espère que je paraitrais pas trop bête avec ma question. J'ai déjà  fait une recherche sur le forum et je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet  similaire...

Voilà, je suis en logement étudiant, et pour avoir  Internet, il faut passer par un câble ethernet. De chez moi, j'utilisais  mon MB Pro en wifi, tout fonctionnait très bien, mais là en ethernet,  j'ai beau brancher le câble, je n'ai pas Internet, ça me dit  "Adresse...assignée"

Mais quand un ami avec un PC vient et  branche le câble sur son portable, tout marche correctement, il a  Internet directement.

Ya t-il un réglage spécial à faire sur mon  MB Pro ? Car être étudiant dans sa chambre sans Internet, ça devient  coton...

Merci énormément de votre aide !


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue


le message complet est il "adresse IP déjà assignée " ? 

si oui, il est probable que la configuration réseau ethernet du mac ne soit pas en automatique (conseillé) mais en manuel avec une adresse IP désirée déjà occupé par un autre ordi

en passant en automatique, cela devrait aller mieux



Mintz a dit:


> Car être étudiant  dans sa chambre sans Internet, ça devient  coton...



bah il fait beau, va prendre l'air, voir des potes, draguer de la gonzesse, faire du sport, toussa quoi 




ps: pense à l'avenir à poster tes questions dans la bonne section, en l'occurence dans le cas présent "internet et réseau"
 
pas besoin de réiterer, un gentil modo déplacera probablement ce fil


----------



## Mintz (15 Juillet 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse !

Justement, le message n'apparait pas en entier... Juste "Adresse...assignée" alors ça m'aide pas trop.

Sinon, le truc c'est que dans les réglages, tout est déjà en automatique :s J'avoue, je pensais que ça serait aussi simple sur PC que sur Mac pour les réseaux câblés, mais ce n'est pas le cas apparemment...

J'en ai besoin car j'ai un mémoire + soutenance + contact avec mon responsable de stage à garder + concours à passer. Mais oui après, je profiterai de l'été 

Désolé pour l'erreur de catégorie !

Mais pour ceux qui ont branché leur Mac en réseau câblé, vous avez branché et ça a marché direct ?

Merci encore !


----------



## lercat (15 Juillet 2010)

en quel système tu es ?


----------



## Mintz (15 Juillet 2010)

Snow Leopard


----------



## lercat (15 Juillet 2010)

alors lui je ne le connais pas bien de visu
mais j'essayerai en passant par les préférences systèmes
réseau - en décochant le petit verrou pour avec ton mot de passe
d'accéder sur la partie de droite à Configurer puis sélectionner Via DHCP
sur la partie gauche - Ethernet intégré doit passer en vert

Essaye


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2010)

Mintz a dit:


> Sinon, le truc c'est que dans les réglages, tout est déjà en automatique :s J'avoue, je pensais que ça serait aussi simple sur PC que sur Mac pour les réseaux câblés, mais ce n'est pas le cas apparemment...



si, c'est le cas

je n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis sur mac, et je dirais même que c'est plus facile à configurer que sur windows

pourrais tu faire un screenshot de ta fenêtre réseau stp, en ayant pris soin de sélectionner ethernet, bien entendu


----------



## Mintz (15 Juillet 2010)

Merci énormément !

Je vous fait le screenshot dès que je retourne dans ma chambre ce week end 

@ Arlequin : oui il y a beaucoup de choses plus simples sous Mac, mais là je t'avoue que je comprends pas, alors que mon collègue branche le câble sur son PC et ça marche direct...


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2010)

Mintz a dit:


> Merci énormément !
> 
> Je vous fait le screenshot dès que je retourne dans ma chambre ce week end
> 
> @ Arlequin : oui il y a beaucoup de choses plus simples sous Mac, mais là je t'avoue que je comprends pas, alors que mon collègue branche le câble sur son PC et ça marche direct...



ah mais je veux bien te croire

je parlais de ma petite expérience, tout simplement


----------



## Rajindael (15 Juillet 2010)

pour ma part, c'est frequent quemon mac ait des probleme d'adresse ip qd il est co a un reseau avc des windows ^^"
meme chez moi xD

donc j'ai 2 cas, soit c'est les DNS qui deconne... ou als ll'ip, dans les deux cas, tu te trouve un pote sous windows tu lui demande de co son ordi, tu vas dans les parametres reseaux, tu recup tout (adresse ip, masque de sous reseau, DNS...) tu passe en config manuelle et tu recopie tout sur ton mac, et la logiquement sa roule.

j'ai jamais eu se genre de pb avec un ordi sous windows et avc mon mac c'est souvent (voir meme pas que le mien).
mais chose etrange, sa coince quasi exclusivement sur le reseau cablé, rarement en wifi, va y comprendre qqch...


----------



## Mintz (16 Juillet 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !

@ El Mister : sur le PC sous Windows, les adresses IP sont en automatique donc impossible à récupérer...

@ Arlequin : voilà la capture :

Voir la pièce jointe 30681


J'ai essayé de changer les adresses IP mais rien n'y fait...

Merci encore !


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2010)

étrange

1) l'adresse IP est assez inhabituelle (en général du type 192.168.X.X)
2) il ne semble pas y a voir de liaison avec le routeur car le champ est vide

ne faut il pas lancer une procédure de jumelage avec le routeur ? c'est quoi comme bestiole ? une freebox ou un machin du genre ? > voir le mode d'emploi mais il me semble qu'il faut appuyer sur un bouton coté box pour permettre la reconnaissance.


----------



## Rajindael (17 Juillet 2010)

meme si c'est une ip auto tu peu la recup, tu vas dans les parametres de ta connexion local et tu devrais trouver se que tu cherche.

methode sous XP :
tu vas dans reseau -> double clic sur ta connexion valide -> onglet support -> details

la tu trouveras tout se qu'il te faut

perso c'est ce que je fais a chq fois et sa a toujours fonctionné.


----------



## Mintz (17 Juillet 2010)

@ Arlequin : En effet, l'adresse est bizarre mais bon... Concernant le routeur, le champ est vide car je ne sais pas quoi marquer dedans... J'ai un boitier Noos où il faut brancher le câble ethernet, avec deux numéros : S/N et MAC.
Le seul bouton qu'il y a dessus est "on/off"

@ El Mister : Merci ! J'ai donc essayé en reprenant ces infos, et là le statut passe de "Adresse...assignée" à "Connecté" avec un voyant vert, mais Internet ne passe toujours pas...

J'imagine que le problème vient de la case "Routeur" qui est vide... Mais je ne sais pas où trouver cette info...


----------



## t-bo (17 Juillet 2010)

Tu as donc assigné l'IP en manuel ? quelles sont les infos que tu as mis ?

Généralement grace à l'IP de la machine tu trouves facilement l'IP du routeur, sans oublier l'IP DNS qui sera la meme que le routeur.


----------



## Rajindael (17 Juillet 2010)

dc la si tu passe au statut connecté, c'est les DNS qui deconne... que tu dois obtenir via l'adresse du routeur, logiquement elle ressemble a ton adresse ip par ex:
ton ip ->169.254.70.84
als celle du routeur devrait etre -> 169.254.70.1 

normalement c'est la 1ere assigné (sauf bidouille de l'admin...)

si tu t'en sort tjr pas demande a celui qui gere se reseau pq franchement c'est mal foutu


----------



## Mintz (18 Juillet 2010)

@ Thibotus01 : voilà un screen des info que j'ai pu mettre et de ce que me dit l'assistant réseau :

Voir la pièce jointe 30881


@ El Mister : merci, j'essaie ça demain et je vous tient au courant 

Merci encore à tous pour votre aide, j'espère que le problème sera réglé...


----------



## t-bo (18 Juillet 2010)

Bizarre que se soit une IP public... Normalement c'est une IP type privée. Bref, il te manque l'IP du routeur (passerelle)

Enfin c'est bizarre si ton ami et son PC a pu se connecter directement et que son PC est config. en DHCP. Tu dois aussi pouvoir le faire en automatique.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juillet 2010)

qu'est ce que c'est que ces réglages 

normalement, en automatique, tu n'as pas à rentrer l'IP du routeur, ça se fait tout seul dès la connexion ! 

n'y aurait il pas, par hasard, un filtrage par adresses MAC dans ce routeur ? 

comment accède tu au routeur ? par une interface web ? 

l'as tu déjà réinitialisé ?


----------



## t-bo (19 Juillet 2010)

Justement en auto. il n'y arrive pas. Il est en logement étudiant, il n'a surement accès à rien sur le routeur...

Demande au proprio. peut-être il y a une demande d'accès à avoir.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juillet 2010)

et le cable ethernet, il se branche où ? 

y'a une fiche murale ? 

je ne connais pas le principe des logements étudiants, mais il me semble que notre ami a un accès physique à ce routeur, non ?


----------



## t-bo (19 Juillet 2010)

Oui fiche murale surement.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juillet 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Oui fiche murale surement.



alors c'est quoi le boitier Noos dont question plus haut ?


----------



## t-bo (19 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> alors c'est quoi le boitier Noos dont question plus haut ?



En effet ^


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juillet 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> En effet ^



nan c'est une vraie question 

Noos connais pas

on parle de quoi ? d'un combiné "all in one" modem routeur point d'accès ?


----------



## t-bo (19 Juillet 2010)

Le FAI Numéricable  Anciennement Noos. Les DNS qui l'a mis sont ceux de Numéricable (Noos).


----------



## Mintz (19 Juillet 2010)

Dans ma chambre, je n'ai qu'un boitier Noos Thomson où il faut brancher le câble ethernet. J'ai essayé plusieurs adresse routeur, mais rien n'y fait, je commence à désespérer ...


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir , 
J etais il y a fort longtemps sur noos, pour connecter plusieurs machines ,il fallait rebooter le modem

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h42 ----------

le modem ne donne le connexion que pour une sel machine en ethernet

Pour changer de machine en ethenet ,il faut rebooter le modem

Par contre en wifi( le modem était aussi routeur wifi) je n avais pas de soucis , simplement une connexion déplorable 

Chez numericable le changement de modem est gratuit ,si le modem est encore de chez noos

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h49 ----------

que pour une seul machine

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h49 ----------

Le boitier noos thomson est depassé depuis un bye 
le debrancher electriquement en laissant le cable ethernet branche au mac  et normalement tu aura ton ip assigné


----------



## Mintz (20 Juillet 2010)

Si tu voyais l'état de la résidence, les logements étudiants ont 100 ans de retard...

Merci en tout cas, j'essaie de faire ça et je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## C C (8 Décembre 2011)

Mintz, 

j'ai le même problème que vous, et j'ai trouvé la solution :

Dans préférence système choisis Réseau, clic réseau choisis Eternet clic pour configurer
choisis " créer un service PPPoE " ensuite à gauche de la fenêtre il y a Eternet et PPPoE 
clic PPPoE, sur à droit créer un nom ( libre choix ) et remplir le nom du compte & le code ( fourni avec ton serveur d'internet )

Lorsque les lumières sont en vert, c'est à dire que on peut se connecter  


vive le Mac !


----------



## t-bo (8 Décembre 2011)

C'est bien de déterrer les sujets qui ont plus d'un an ?


----------



## Arlequin (8 Décembre 2011)

thibotus01 a dit:


> C'est bien de déterrer les sujets qui ont plus d'un an ?



quand cela peut aider, et qu'en plus il s'agit du premier message de notre nouvel ami, personnellement, je trouve que c'est bien, oui


----------



## Joachim du Balay (8 Décembre 2011)

c'est surtout qu'on ne sait pas comment ça s'est terminé pour Mintz...

a-t-il résolu le pb, finalement ?
ou s'est-il jeté par la fenêtre (avec son Mac)
ou pire: as-t-il fini par acheter un PC ? 

on aurait aimé connaitre le prochain épisode...


----------

